# what to feed ducks



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

I have had a pair of mallards hanging around in my garden the last 3 days and i was wondering what would be good food to put out for them they seem to be making short work out of pond weeds and any scraps I put out. I normally put out bread various nuts/seeds and mealworms for the birds already but is there that's especially good for ducks


----------



## wilf (Apr 3, 2011)

you could get a good sack of layers pellets for them, 20kg sack only about 12 to 15 pounds, they will love that.
do make sure its duck pellets and not medicated chicken pellets though..


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I'd give them straight wheat or mixed corn as a staple.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

they also love mealworms :lol2:I brought cayuga ducks up and they loved these as a treat


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I'd give them straight wheat or mixed corn as a staple.


Totally agree, with being wild birds it would be better to feed them Wheat or mixed Corn. Mealworms are great, as are soft fruits.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Totally agree, with being wild birds it would be better to feed them Wheat or mixed Corn. Mealworms are great, as are soft fruits.


Finally getting round to sorting this allotment out, going to chose one next week. So cracked open my duck book. They can sh*t all over the plot rather than my garden.


----------

